# Whisker Biscuit



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I just went out and bought a WB for shooting some white-tails this year. I got it home and realized the same bow that I'll use for deer hunting is the bow I'm using for carp right now. Would it wreck the WB if I used it with the safety slide system on my arrows? The little rubber pad is the only thing that I can see as a problem, I don't want it to pull the whiskers out of my biscuit.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i shoot a whiscer biscut weasle and have no problems with it the only thing i modified is i put some epoxy on the bottom part of the rest to support the heavier arrow but if i remember right you shoot a spincast and if so i dont reccomend the safety slides you will loose more arrows with them


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I *used* to shoot spincast. I lost my setup when a big carp made a run and broke the rod attachment off my bow. I've been shooting retriever for a while now.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

o ok you should have no problems with ur setup then


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I know quite a few guys that swear by whisker biscuits. Just a note though, you may want to pick up the bowfishing biscuit. It has stiffer bristles and will last a lot longer. Also, if you don't already have it, look at the quick-load version. It has a slot in the side so you don't have to feed your arrow through the hole, just pop it in from the side.

Hope this helps. :beer:


----------

